# Drywall issue at baseboard



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

Pretty simple. I would measure up from the floor say 3in on both sides of your wall (each end) snap a line then cut that out with a knife. Then kills or a water bleach mix in a fertilizer sprayer and spray the wood and mold. (I have a extra fertilizer sprayer 5 gallon pump is why I choose this method). Then let it dry like an hour. cut some new strips of drywall your width of the gap you cut out and done. 

Ohh I said 3in for the fact most base trim is 4in tall. So there is no finish drywall work if you don't want too.


----------



## titan7 (Aug 26, 2010)

Thanks the problem is we have 2 1/2" baseboards. then I am also concerned there may be more (higher up the wall inside) than I can see. I really hate to cut out all that drywall and have to re-texture etc. but if I only cut out this small section it will only get worse.


----------



## proremodel (Jan 30, 2011)

You can spend the 160 bucks on the new dewalt camera. That way you can look up the wall with it and see how far the mold goes. There is really not much you can do. Well saying that if you get camera and see it is just a few bays and only the bottom plate. You can still cut out the bottom drywall say only 2 in up. That way you put the new strip of drywall in and your trim covers it.


----------

